# Praying for success - New to IUI



## Kazabee (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi, I am new to writing on this site and am currently waiting to commence my first treatment of assisted IUI which will be towards the end of this month.  I have chosen my donor and have now started to get to the point of calendar watching, counting the days until day 1 of my cycle, and getting excited and nervous all at the same time, I so want this to work and yet am so worried it won't!!!  My treatment will be conducted at the LWC and I have decided to have 3 attempts, although ideally one would be a dream come true!! I guess my fear is that the IUI won't work and then I am not sure if I can afford to go further with IVF, so the same as everyone else I am praying for a BFP at some point!!

Any advice or stories of journeys would be much appreciated.

Kaz


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey kazabee
I would like to say good luck and how exciting  and I was wonder if you could help me re cost for 3 IUI and how do they go about etc please as we found out today my DP got no sperm  so donor sperm for us now.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Dreamer1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey Kazabee

Didnt want to read and run so thought i'd reply. 

I am undergoing IUI at the moment on my first of 3 funded cycles on the NHS. I was very nervous to start with as the prospect of injecting but after 8 days they are starting to get easier!! xx Try to stay positive that it can work - there are so many hurdles that you have probably already overcome.

There is a thread at the moment called IUI treatmenst starting May/June and every other month a new one is started. These threads are fab as you get to share experiences with others going through it at the same time. You can make cycle buddies who can help keep your mind at ease everytime you're worried about a praticular symptom. Feel free to join us as some of the same girls will go onto the thread the following month  xx xx


----------



## Kazabee (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks ladies for the messages.

becky7 -  I have messaged you with the info you were enquiring about, if theres anything else do get in touch and good luck  

dreamer1 - thanks ever so much for your message, will definitley look into the thread you mentioned, will be great to talk to other members going through the same stages, good luck with this cycle  

Kazabee x


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Kazzabee,

I'm a few days ahead of you, on CD6 of my first cycle, going for IUI next week hopefully.  I know what you mean about calendar watching!  I record my temps and stuff on the Fertility Friend website and have the app on my phone and am constantly looking at it and thinking about what days what might happen.

My CD1 hit me with terrible nerves, to the point where I thought I'd changed my mind.  I'm still a bit nervous, because it's quite a big step, but I try to keep focused on the positives.  

We won't quite be cycle buddies but I hope to see you around on the May/June thread soon.


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey incywincy
I see your going to Denmark for your IUI donor  could you tell me more please  time scale and cost please if you don't mind telling me.
Thank you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## sass30 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi kazzabee

Myself an my partner are doin iui at LWC darlungton with donor sperm from london sperm bank. We dont have a 3 cycle ootion up north or if we do i wasnt told. Im doing natural iui but wishing id gone for assisted as i tok am waiting for my cycle to start. Good luck x

Sarah


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Becky,

The cost is a major draw actually, it's costing me £280 (give or take exchange rates) for donor IUI.  That includes donor sperm, but no medication eg. clomid.  It also includes the pre-IUI scan.  It's so cheap it made me do several double takes, lots of googling and even emailing the clinic to be absolutely sure it was that cheap!  Even factoring in flights and cheap accom, I'm looking at around £500 in total.

Time scales - for me it's very simple.  I emailed them an enquiry and they set up a telephone consultation with the doctor which lasted about 10 mins.  I could have gone for IUI with my next AF which was about 2 weeks after that consultation, but I hung on a month.  All I've had to do is email them to tell them I'm on CD1, give them my donor characteristic preferences, scan and email the results of my HIV/HepB/smear/chlamydia tests and the next step is to start testing for ovulation.  Once I get a positive OPK I have to book a flight and hop on the plane the very next day to the clinic!

I think you can make more donor selections than I am, picking a more in depth profile, or even finding your own donor from a bank and arranging to have it delivered there, but I don't really know too much about that.

I think for medicated you get the prescriptions sent over here, then either pay for scans here to monitor the follicles or spend a few days prior to ovulation over there where they scan you.  There's a thread in the Northen Europe section about the Copenhagen Fertility Centre which might give more info on timescales for medicated IUI.

There's a couple of other clinics that are cheap in Denmark too.  Apparently there's a couple in Aarhus which looks like a pretty city to spend a couple of days in, but I can't get flights there easily.


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey incywincy  wow it all sound pretty simple eh  as I alway ovualate CD10/11  as I have been using clearblue montior (waste of time now).
As for my result of my  HIV etc test  do I have to have it as I can't remember when I last done that as it must be 6 month ago  guess that will be too old eh.
Which clinic is that you are going to  and it sound like they won't know you till you go for your IUI on the 1st day  as do you not need to go for cons.
Do you fly back on the day of your IUI or do you have sperm donor during 2 day of peak or only 1 day of peak , as I am trying to work out how long you got to stay for.
So sorry for long question it just sound unbelievable  lol and thank you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Kazabee (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi incywincy, just want to wish you all the luck there is with this cycle, I must admit I don't think I could do the long distance option I have enough trouble travelling to London!!!lol  I am exactly the same as you though nerves are definitley kicking in and have also thought am I going to be able to cope if I'm succesful but I also know I want this soooo bad!  The past few night's sleep have been intersesting as well, am bloomin dreaming about it all!!
Like I said though, I really do wish you all the luck in the world and will hopefully see a BFP against your name soon 

Hey sassoo, good luck to you too.  I would have thought all the LW Clinics would have done the same options but from what you have said obviously not!  I originally thought I would just do natural IUI but after my initial consultation the Dr said because of my age and also the fact that I have a low AMH of >4 that assisted would be the best option, although she did seem a little baffled that my scan didn't really match the AMH result!!  This waiting for CD 1 is a killer though, I have just over a week left before it is due and I am counting!!haha
I wish you and your husband all the best on your journey, good luck and keep us up to date  

Kazabee x


----------



## guineagents (May 27, 2012)

Hi Kazabee,
Very good luck for yr cycle! I'm at LWC too. Due for my 3rd IUI in 3 weeks. Im having natural IUI at mo, but fear docs may try and talk me out of this at my review consultation on Thursd! I have low folicle count and my last bloods weren't too good. To be honest I think Im gonna try and stick to unmedicated, just because Im scared of increased risk of multiples. I have a son already and am really not in a position to have more than one more child, though of course, if it happens it happens!

I didnt do the 3 package deal, but wish we had now as next try would be free. We just paid individually as were quite conflicted re: the idea of buy one get one free in fertility clinic  but now wished we'd done it!

I got pregnant first time with my first IUI, so it can happen! Unfortunately I lost my little girl, born sleeping at 17 weeks   Second try was BFN. Fingers crossed for you and all the best of luck x


----------



## Kazabee (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Guineagents, 

So sorry to hear your news with your first and second attempts I wish you lots of luck with your future treatment  
I do understand your concern with the risk of multiples but in my case I am just going on the doctors advice purely because of my age etc..mind you I think if they told me it was multiples I might have a bit of a freak out initially!!!

I decided to do the 3 package deal purely because in my own opinion I am not usually that lucky so decided to broaden my options and I also thought it might make it a little more unstressful, although have to say does not seem to be the case on the build up at the moment!!ha-ha

I do hope everything goes well for you on your next cycle, good luck x


----------



## nkmbuddy (May 1, 2012)

Becky7 are you using Dr. Tozer in London? That is who I'm using. Have been pretty happy with her thus far but curious to know your thoughts if you are seeing the same doctor. . .


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nkmbuddy  have PM you.
Becky7 xx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks Kazzabee.  I don't think the travelling is too difficult, but i haven't actually done it yet, so we shall see.  I'm quite looking forward to having a little look around Copenhagen, so will just treat it like a mini city break, with a bit of sperm thrown in!  

I hope CD1 turns up for you soon, good luck with all that it brings with it!


----------



## Little Carly Bean (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello *Kazzabee*

Im new to IUI too. I am on my 4th day of injections today and it is going ok. I have to go back to the hospital on tuesday for my 1st scan. The injections have ben fine for me after the 1st one its quite easy now, they do not hurt, just sting a bit when the fluid goes in.

I hope all goes well for you and everyone, its all very stressful but Im trying my best to be calm! I have started fertility acupuncture at the same time. The lady is wonderful and its very relaxing.

best of luck x


----------



## Kazabee (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Little Carly Bean,

I hope everything goes really for you, I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you, I'm glad you are not finding it too difficult with doing your injections as I can imagine it being quite daunting to start with.  
I will be taking clomid tablets to start with and then if I'm not successful the first time they will review it and change medication if need be!  I am just waiting for AF at the moment so I can make an appointment for my first scan, I thought I would be quite relaxed initially this last week or so is an absolute killer and I've been dreaming about it as well, just really want to get started!

Keep me posted with how you get on and I will be   for you both, good luck x


----------

